# Power used by a tank.



## Plasmaball (Feb 6, 2008)

does anyone know how much electricy a 55 gallon tank would use? 
I wouldn't figure all that much..


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The tank by itself? None.

It depends on your lighting, filtration, etc.


----------



## Plasmaball (Feb 6, 2008)

well duh lol......

I guess i need to go to the store and see what each piece uses?

I have a fluval internal 55 filter.
Tetra 60 gallon air pump
I think a 200 watt heater.

And i don't think the light costs that much. Its not on that much. Like 3 hours a day.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

You could probably find how many kw hours each piece uses, but the heater will depend on how hard it's working.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

When I figure usage for a heater I figure it's on for half the time in a 24hr pariod in winter and only 1/3 of the day in summer. And those estimates are high.

Every electrical appliance should have the wattage it uses on it or on it's package. Your electric bill will tell you how to convert the KW cost per hour. They use a 100 watt bulb as an example.

Basicly if a 100 watt bulb was on for 24 hrs a day for a month it would cost you such and such amount of money. Use that and then estimate what the total tank would cost.


----------

